#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-14
<dpm> good morning all
<arjunaraoc> Hi dpm
<dpm> hi arjunaraoc :)
<andrejz> good morning from me too
<arjunaraoc> Hi dpm, wanted to ping you about Telugu status in Ubuntu 11.04 alpha 3. did not get a response from colin
<dpm> arjunaraoc, I cannot really give you a good answer here, because I don't know the status of it in debian-installer. I think the best thing is to talk to Colin directly on #ubuntu-installer or #ubuntu-devel. I'd suggest joining the #ubuntu-installer channel and pinging cjwatson. What do you think?
<arjunaraoc> dpm, thanks
<gtriderxc> Andre_Gondim are You perhaps from  a French translation team?
<dpm> gtriderxc, he's from the Brazilian team, but perhaps there is someone from the French team around
<andrejz> hello dpm!
<andrejz> today i noticed there are still problems with encoding of apt in 11.04
<dpm> heya andrejz
<andrejz> apt has been updated last week, so i would expect translations to be fine
<dpm> andrejz, could you please be more detailed? Without more context, I cannot really help. What release are you experiencing the issues in? In which release was apt updated?
<andrejz> it's it 11.04 daily build
<andrejz> i am testing it on my netbook
<andrejz> it's the same encoding errors we have had before if you remember
<andrejz> you told me that the upstream (debian) translations are being used
<dpm> yes, that's correct
<andrejz> and mvo made a bugfix release last week
<andrejz> i also send him all the po files in agreement with debian translation team
<andrejz> but encoding is still incorrect as before
<dpm> ok, let me check out when the upload happened
<dpm> andrejz, is this the upload -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/apt/0.8.12ubuntu1? There seems to be no mention of the Slovenian translation updates
<andrejz> wierd
<andrejz> it's possible mvo forgot about this.. i will ping him and ask him.. thanks for your help again, i couldn't find the changes of this package.. now i know it's accessible in launchpad
<andrejz> so i guess now i owe you 2 (or 3 maybe) beers ;)
<andrejz> we can settle that in budapest ;)
<dpm> hehe ;)
<dpm> andrejz, for future reference, these are useful links:
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/apt/+changelog
<dpm> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+publishinghistory
<andrejz> thanks, saved under useful translation links category
<dpm> andrejz, also, it might be worth fixing the translations in older packages as well, as unfortunately, uploads with incorrect translations from previous versions will override the fixed ones in later versions due to message sharing (bug 730610)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 730610 in launchpad "Message sharing should prioritize translations coming from uploads for the newest distro series (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/730610
<dpm> Feel free to add your comments to the bug as well. I personally would have triaged it with a bit of a higher importance than Low...
<andrejz> well we fixed the strings in 11.04 a while ago.. shouldn't that propagate to older releases automatically
<andrejz> ?
<dpm> that's correct, but they weren't fixed, let's say, on the lucid package. If there is a new security upload for lucid's apt, launchpad will use whatever is uploaded last, making no distinction. In this case, it will upload and propagate the lucid translations with wrong encoding, if I understood it correctly
<dpm> henninge, can perhaps confirm that ^ (there's more context in the bug above)
<dpm> Although I would have thought that if translations were fixed explicitly in Launchpad, they remain "sticky" and are not just overwritten by an upload
<andrejz> @dpm: everything was ok both in launchpad and in actual ubuntu releases up to 10.10
<andrejz> just before first language pack update natty translations were opened
<andrejz> and buggy translations were imported and hence also accepted to maverick and lucid
<andrejz> we fixed that in december
<henninge> dpm: yes, translations done in Launchpad will be kept over translations imported from the package.
<andrejz> so now it's OK in launchpad
<henninge> dpm: but if the upstream translations are fixed and that fixed version is uploaded, they become indistinguishable again.
<andrejz> it's just that these translations aren't used in ubuntu
<henninge> dpm: so, I can see how that could cause older uploads to overwrite new uploads
<andrejz> translations were overwritten because they were imported from upstream into natty
<andrejz> and than due to message sharing overwrote maverick and lucid too
<henninge> dpm: but I am not sure if that is the problem here. Could it also have coincided with the "imports overwriting Launchpad" problem we had up to a month ago?
<henninge> andrejz: yes, that's what would happen. So, are the natty translations wrong?
<andrejz> no we fixed them all i believe, but these aren't actually used, upstream (debian translations) are, so we need to wait for update of the apt package
<askhl_> Hi.  Regarding imports, why not make it so people can use both the old and the new import function, and choose whether message sharing should affect the upload?  After all, the members of the translation teams know what they want to do.
<henninge> askhl_: you can chose by simply not configuring an upstream project.
<askhl_> (not "old and new".  I mean the "upload" and "import" function)
<askhl_> henninge: I, as a translator, don't choose upstreams
<henninge> askhl_: Right, that is something for maintainers to set up.
<askhl_> But I'm still tasked with making sure that it's translated in Ubuntu, and therefore I always need to import/upload po-files when they are updated upstream
<henninge> askhl_: no, upstream message sharing is meant to relieve you of exactly that task.
<henninge> With upstream message sharing, the translations are imported directly from the upstream repository.
<askhl_> But when is message sharing going to be activated?
<henninge> askhl_: there is two types of message sharing.
<henninge> "classic message sharing" which andrejz just talked about, shares translations between different series of a sourcepackage.
<henninge> This cannot be (de)activated in any way.
<askhl_> Right, I mean the "automatic imports"
<askhl_> from upstream.
<henninge> "upstream message sharing" shares translations between the Ubuntu source package and the upstream project.
<henninge> If there is no upstream project configured (i.e. has no templates) then upstream message sharing is practically deactivated.
<henninge> but I am saying that you want it set up correctly
<askhl_> All right.  Our group does most of its work upstream, so getting things from Ubuntu to upstream is not so much of a problem.  Getting them to Ubuntu, however, is frequently something I've been doing manually
<henninge> askhl_: If you are talking about the latest upstream translations, that is exactly the problem that upstream message sharing is solving.
<henninge> With an automatic branch import from upstream, the upstream translations will filter down into the Ubuntu package.
<askhl_> Okay, that's excellent then.  I thought that was called "automatic imports" though
<henninge> askhl: automatic imports are part of that.
<henninge> they only get the translations into a project in Launchpad but not down to the source package.
<henninge> Upstream message sharing adds that last bit.
<askhl_> Ah, I see
<askhl_> So there's some upstream place (say GNOME's gedit) and then there's a Launchpad project for gedit with automatic imports from GNOME.  Then there's message sharing between the launchpad gedit project and the ubuntu source packages.  Do I understand correctly?
<dpm> that's correct
<askhl_> Thanks, henninge and dpm
<dpm> no worries :-)
<henninge> You are welcome ;)
<askhl_> So the only thing I really need to know now is which projects have a combination of message sharing and automatic imports enabled, such that I don't have to worry about them myself anymore
<askhl_> Is there a sticker somewhere on the project's launchpad page?
<henninge> askhl_: right, we are working on exactly that feature atm.
<henninge> askhl: http://people.canonical.com/~henninge/mockups/
<askhl_> That'll be really great
<askhl_> But which projects have it enabled as of now? :)
<henninge> askhl_: which package? apt?
<henninge> askhl_: You can see the upstream connection on the packages overview page.
<askhl_> Let's say gdm.  So I can follow the upstream connection link to https://launchpad.net/gdm
<askhl_> https://translations.launchpad.net/gdm/main <-- ah, there
<askhl_> So it says it doesn't automatically synchronize
<askhl_> meaning I'll have to manually import when we update GNOME upstream, but all right, the information *is* there.  Thank you for all the information
 * TLE can hardly sit still, thinking all the goodness this feature ^^ will yeild
<dpm> :-)
<costales> Hi! Can anyone provide assistance in this bug, please? https://bugs.launchpad.net/gui-ufw/+bug/729814 Thanks in advance!
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 729814 in gui-ufw (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "gufw installs translation files in /usr/share/locale-langpack (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Opinion]
<dpm> hi costales, let me have a look
<costales> thanks dpm
<dpm> costales, ok, replied to the bug
<costales> thanks dpm :D
<dpm> costales, no worries, let me know if there is anything I can help with :-)
<costales> ;)
<costales> I must go
<costales> good bye and thanks ;)
<andrejz> hello! does anyone else use 11.04 and notice high cpu usage of x.org and poedit if poedit is running?
<dpm> andrejz, no, sorry, I haven't been using poedit for a while
<gtriderxc> is anyone here?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-15
<dpm> good morning all!
<gtriderxc> hi
<gtriderxc> "There is no easter egg in Unity"
<gtriderxc> "Still no easter egg in Unity"
<gtriderxc> what is an easter egg??
<dpm> hi gtriderxc -> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Easter_egg_%28media%29
<gtriderxc> sorry but I wouldn't even think about looking for it in Google or Wikipedia:)
<dpm> :)
<andrejz> Hello dpm! i have a question yet again
<dpm> hey andrejz, sure, shoot! :-)
<andrejz> As i mentioned before Shotwell is still not fully translated in 11.04 even thought it's fully translated in launchpad - see here http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1450316/slika-1.png
<andrejz> i also checked the latest .pot file and the string is not in there
<andrejz> also the nice script didin't dind where the string comes from
<andrejz> you can see some strings are translated while others are not
<dpm> ok, let me download the source and see...
<dpm> andrejz, it seems that the string is marked for translation:
<dpm> $ grep -R "There are currently" *
<dpm> src/Page.vala:            set_page_message(_("There are currently no items on this page"));
<dpm> But upstream ships an outdated .pot template
<dpm> I'd suggest filing a bug upstream, so that they update the template they ship
<andrejz> ok thanks
<dpm> andrejz, usually, even if upstream ships an outdated template, the Ubuntu package should rebuild it, so it wouldn't be a problem. But in this case, they don't seem to be using intltool to update the template
<dpm> so the Ubuntu package cannot update it
<dpm> I'm wondering how they generate it though
<andrejz> i am also a translator upstream
<andrejz> and for version 0.9 this string was not included in shotwell
<dpm> yeah, because the template is not up to date there either, I guess
<dpm> andrejz, if you file the bug, please give me the link and I'll comment on it as well
<andrejz> ok i will
<andrejz> dpm: http://trac.yorba.org/ticket/3356
<dpm> andrejz, comment added, thanks
<andrejz> thanks to you too
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-16
<dpm> good morning all
<gtriderxc> Hi I found a bug in translation and want to correct it but need Your help. I'd like to know where can I find the strings of a manager that we can see when we hit CTRL+ALT+DEL I mean the strings: shut down, reboot, hibernate, suspend etc.?
<dpm> gtriderxc, the ctrl+alt+del functionality was disabled a couple of cycles ago IIRC, but I think these strings come either from gnome-power-manager or from gnome-session/session-indicator
<gtriderxc> my ctrl+alt_del still works:)
<gtriderxc> almost
<gtriderxc> the problem is: shu_t down AND reboo_t  >>> _t keyboard shortcut
<gtriderxc> however I'll try to fix it for people using 10.04
<gtriderxc> their ctrl+alt+del should still work
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-17
<dpm> good morning all!
<henninge> Hi dpm!
<dpm> hey henninge, good morning, I'm in your country this week, working from Köln ;)
<henninge> dpm: oh, cool! You missed the carnival, though ... ;)
<henninge> Or was there a carnival in Valencia, too?
<dpm> henninge, I know, we missed it for just one week :(, but school holidays in Valencia did not align well with that. In Valencia it's Falles time this week:
<dpm> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falles
<andrejz> morning everyone
<andrejz> dpm i am glad to report apt translations are fine again with today's update
<andrejz> but i was wondering if there are any other programs in ubuntu you know of for which launchpad translations are not used (besides apt and debian-installer)
<dpm> hey andrejz, \o/ for apt translations :)
<dpm> as per the question, some of them are listed in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/KnowledgeBase/#Special%20translations
<dpm> if you find any other, feel free to ping me or add it to the list there
<dpm> language-selector translations are also not updated with language packs, but only at the end of the dev cycle, IIRC. That's because during installation translations must be in the source package before the language packs are installed
<andrejz> yes, but for these translations in launchpad are used right?
<dpm> yeah
<andrejz> only difference is the translation deadline and the fact they don't update after stable release (yet)
<dpm> exactly
<andrejz> so if i translate ddtp in launchpad it will be included in 11.04
<dpm> yes
<andrejz> good
<andrejz> i was wondering if there is any other package like debian installer, because i fixed this bug in translation a long time ago and noticed it was still there and only later found out that debian translations are actually used.. there are no more cases of that kind besides apt and debian-installer ?
<dpm> andrejz, firefox is similar, but let me explain it to you in a bit, I've got a phone call in a few minutes and I need to prepare something for it
<andrejz> ok
<andrejz> i think that xdg-user-dirs is also a non-langpack package
<RawChid> Good morning
<RawChid> Anyone here who translates for Natty?
<RawChid> I'm a member of the Dutch Translators Team and am curious how other teams keeps track of the transaltions
<RawChid> We use a wiki so each member can "reserve" it's own packages
<head_victim> That's a lot more organised than I've seen
<RawChid> What did you saw?
<dpm> hi RawChid, good morning, we do the same in the Catalan team, and other teams as well. The Brazilian team have got a bit more automated method, as I seem to remember they write automatically to the wiki the packages needing translations. I think the best thing is to ask on the ubuntu-translators list
<RawChid> We have also aspirant members, so DO need review of the full members with more experience
<dpm> and I'm sure people will be more than happy to share their workflows
<RawChid> Yeah, that's why I asked
<RawChid> Fot the Dutch team I wrote a script to generate those wiki pages
<RawChid> Maybe it's useful for other teams http://rachidbm.appspot.com/
<dpm> RawChid, wow, that's really awesome!
<dpm> RawChid, do you think you could add a drop-down menu to select the locale, so that every team could generate their own pages? I.e. so that the URLs don't always point to the 'nl' version
<RawChid> Hmm dpm, didn't think of that. Now you can add any URL.
<RawChid> But the dropdown is a nice feature
<RawChid> The point is that you once (when you start) have to search the right URL, en paste it into the text field. When this is done, you can directly generate a new page via the link on the wiki
<dpm> ah, you're right, I did not notice the LAUNCHPAD_URL part
<dpm> RawChid, this is really cool, you should definitely post it to the translators list, I'm sure teams will find this extremely useful
<RawChid> I'm glad to hear feedback and suggestions for improvement.
<RawChid> Oke, I'll do that dpm
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, in case you haven't done that yet, my recommendation would be to host the code in Launchpad, and use the bug tracker there. This way people will be able to contribute not only with feedback opening bugs, but also with code branches
<RawChid> Oke, the code is already in Launchpad. But on my account
<RawChid> Is it an idea to host it under https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations ?
<dpm> RawChid, sure, you can choose to host it there or as a project of its own, whatever you prefer
<RawChid> Thnx for you insights. I'll look into setting up or joining a LP project. When that is rolled out, I'll post it on the mailing list
<RawChid> your*
<RawChid> dpm, do you have a suggestion for a proper/informative name? I was thinking of launchpad-status
<dpm> RawChid, launchpad-status might be a bit too generic (i.e. launchpad contains more than just translations). What about ul10n-wiki-stats? ('u' for 'ubuntu', 'l10n' for localization) - or perhaps a completely different name?
<RawChid> ul10n is great! I saw that in other projects too
<ashams> dpm: would you please help me here: https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/149205
<dpm> hi ashams, sure, let me answer it tomorrow, though, I'm about to go now
<ashams> dpm: thank you
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-18
<dpm> good morning all!
<TLE> dpm: Hey
<dpm> hey TLE, how's it going? :-)
<TLE> dpm: good thank you, think I'll get started with some GNOME translations this weekend for gnome 3.0, that'll be fun
<dpm> yeah, we started a while ago, lots of changes recently
<TLE> The reason I wrote was that I just saw your last blog update: https://davidplanella.wordpress.com/2011/03/18/call-for-maverick-language-pack-update-testing/
<dpm> yeah, we had to re-issue the call due to fixing a bug in the langpacks last week
<TLE> and I think you included the wrong link. In the notes session you describe the languagpack testing scehdule, but you link to the general release schedule
<dpm> ah, bummer, thanks for noticing, let me change that!
<TLE> your welcome
<dpm> done, thanks :)
<TLE> np
<gtriderxc> "If you want to display the desktop in a different language than this, please select it in the "Language" tab.
<gtriderxc> Hence you should set this to a sensible value for the region in which you are located."
<gtriderxc> Hence you should set this to a sensible value for the region in which you are located.
<gtriderxc> ??>> If you want to display the desktop in a different language than this, please select it in the "Language" tab.
<gtriderxc> Hence you should set this to a sensible value for the region in which you are located.
<gtriderxc> why?
<gtriderxc> I'm about to erase this liine from a Polish translation
<gtriderxc> dpm can I?
<gtriderxc> OK, I just made it looks good without erasing
<RawChid> :)
<gtriderxc> what is a fallback message?
<gtriderxc> "Force Fallback Message to show"
<gtriderxc> ?
<askhl> gtriderxc, in which programme?
<gtriderxc> just a second
<gtriderxc> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/gnome-session/+pots/gnome-session-2.0/pl/+translate?show=untranslated
<askhl> fallback would be a kind of "reserve", something it uses when whatever it is doing doesn't work out
<askhl> ahh, so the session can fallback
<askhl> mysterious...
<gtriderxc> so 4 example gnome when unity deosn't start
<askhl> in any case, these are gconf strings.  Hardly worth bothering too much about as barely anyone will read them
<askhl> yeah, it's probably a kind of failsafe session
<gtriderxc> thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2011-03-19
<Mirv> can someone confirm or claim otherwise that the two Gwibber settings related items in control center (system settings) are untranslated?
<Mirv> the translations are available in gwibber.mo, but possibly because of a bug those translations are tried to be searched from control center's .mo or something?
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-13
<vibhav> Do I need to translate or transliterate the iso codes?
<njin> Hello I rise here bug 953801 , thanks
<njin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-translations/+bug/953801
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-14
<TLE> dpm: you mentioned "finishing work on time" today, does this mean that we are not having a meeting?
<dpm> TLE, oh, yes, I'll have to finish at 18:00 today, good point. I'll need to postpone it. Let me send an e-mail to the mailing list and try to move it to tomorrow or Friday
<dpm> kelemengabor, TLE, a quick heads up that I won't be able to make it to today's translations meeting. I've sent an e-mail to the list with a new date proposal
<dpm> sorry for the short notice
<TLE> dpm: np
<kelemengabor> dpm: I'm disabling vinagre in precise: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/vinagre
<dpm> kelemengabor, +1, thanks for the heads up
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-15
<TLE> Goodmorning everyone
<TLE> dpm: can you give me an update on the build of natty lang packs at some point during today?
<dpm> TLE, I certainly can, even straight away: the full langpack was made available last night -> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+language-packs
<dpm> :-)
<TLE> nice, will you ask pitti to copy them to proposed or should I?
<dpm> TLE, for full langpacks, they need to be built manually, not copied. I'm a bit swamped these days, would you mind asking him? (feel free to CC me if you send an e-mail)
<TLE> np, will do
<dpm> thanks a lot TLE
<dpm> TLE, I've just pulled r27 from your docs screenshot viewer branch and I'm still getting the same problem. Could it be that the database needs to be populated or something?
<TLE> I don't think so, the only thing that is in the database is information on the paths, the rest is pulled from the filstructure
<TLE> do you have a link?
<dpm> http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/
<TLE> it has to somehow be tied in with the new datastructure, because you can see that there is the right number of languages
<TLE> all right, all the missing information on the project page is pulled by quiring a method from a object
<dpm> I wonder if the docs branches are ok?
<dpm> let me check
<TLE> sorry I have to go untill after lunch, I'll be happy to help, but I can't untill at that point
<dpm> TLE, no worries. Here's something for when you come back. I've tracked it down to be the .get_*() functions in the ImageCollection object. While the DB returns a correct language set, it seems that calling e.g. get_common_name from the template on any of the languages returns an empty string
<dpm> bbl
<dpm> ah, here's some debugging output: http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/
<dpm> TLE, it seems get_common randomly fails. As in randomly, I mean most of the time, but it sometimes does return the right value
<TLE> dpm: the fact that it happens every once in a while is very odd, since it means that something must fail everyonce in a while
<TLE> but all the stuff I do, should re reproducable
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I cannot reproduce it locally on django 1.3, and I still haven't figured out how to best debug a django app on the server. 'python manage.py shell' on the server return the right results, it's just the template that doesn't
<TLE> me neither on django 1.3
<TLE> can you get print statements into a log or something
<TLE> the only thing I do which I can think off, that I'm not sure is totally all right in all versions of pyton and so on is that I save all the ImageCollections in Paths local name space dict: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~k-nielsen81/translated-documentation-screenshot-viewer/trunk/view/head:/image_projects/paths.py#L76
<TLE> but I really don't that's a problem, and I don't see why it would make it fail randomly
<dpm> TLE, I kind of get the print statements on the template itself -> http://176.34.113.223/ubuntudocs-devel/ (btw, this time it worked for me, but I'm sure that if I refresh the page, the output will be empty again). I guess next step would probably be to get a log of the http requests
<TLE> hmm, just read an interesting thread, if the method call in the template generates an exception, django will catch it, but we could just try an call that method in the view function in stead, to see if the method fails
<TLE> so do something like: for l in langs:l.get_common_name()    at line 28 in views.py
<dpm> TLE, regardless of this issue, have you thought about making more use of the DB capabilities and models in Django? I.e. use models instead of collections, that is, making it less pythonish and more djangoish, if that makes sense :)
<TLE> yes, I have thought about it
<TLE> but have leaned against not doing it
<TLE> I think, despite for the fact that this is not working right now, it seems like a reasonable solution
<TLE> it saves me the problem of having to write a script that update the database after the local archives are updated
<TLE> and, since it is so small amount of data that has to be pulled, i don't see it as a large problem to hit the filesystem for it
<TLE> especially not since I have to hit it for the figure anyway
<TLE> so unless there is some reason that I'm missing I don't see a large drive for it, but I am open to other arguments :)
<dpm> it was just a thought, I haven't been diving deep into the code yet
<TLE> Well, at the core I get the path (components) from the database and get the list languages and the list of images for a language by means of the filesystem
<dpm> I think we'll need a command script to do a bzr pull every now and then. The database could be updated in that script (again, I'm not familiar enough with the code yet to argue for one option or the other, just throwing in some ideas)
<TLE> yes, it is definitely doable, what I'm struggling with are the advantages, especiall because the data amounts are so small, but I'll give it some thought
<dpm> I think it's more like diving into Django's MVC model and philosophy for the long term, rather than any e.g. performance advantages
<dpm> unrelated to that, this bug is really annoying me now. /me puts on hacking hat.
<TLE> yes ok :: do you have time for it?
<TLE> what color is it btw?
<dpm> TLE, yeah, it's my 20% day today, although I haven't been able to do much of it today, due to other tasks. What do you mean? The hat? Certainly not red ;-)
<TLE> ahh yes :: yes the hat
<dpm> TLE, I've just reset the database in my local system and I can no longer see the list of project in the index page. Do I need to add anything manually to the DB to see them?
<TLE> well on that note, while the bug is annoying, and pretty wierd, if we are thinking about changing the datastructure again maybe it is not worth it to spend to much time on it, it just means that people wont have pixels sizes on the images untill I find time to do the hacking
<TLE> yes you do
<TLE> hold on
<TLE> http://ubuntuone.com/22qZciOv3MXAtDre36LxsQ
<TLE> http://ubuntuone.com/18H5u28WrRnDnii8HvxUCW
<TLE> is the data
<TLE> or you can just pull the vldi file from the repo
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks
<TLE> dpm: I couldn't provoke an error now, did you do something?
<TLE> ahh damn, there it was
<dpm> TLE, no, I've noticed sometimes it fails less often. Try refreshing the page a couple of times, and it should trigger the error
<dpm> yeah :/
<TLE> well I did refresh it a lot of time, but obviously not enough
<dpm> :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, TLE, all set for the call?
<kelemengabor> dpm: uh, not yet
<dpm> kelemengabor, no worries, I'm going to start it for the others, feel free to join when all set
<dpm> kelemengabor, is this your user? If so, I'll add it to the translations board https://trello.com/gaborkelemen
<kelemengabor> yup, it has my email :)
<kelemengabor> dpm: now, I know what did I wanted to bring up: translating universe packages. What's up with that project?
<dpm> kelemengabor, yeah, I couldn't see the e-mail, just the user. Ok, added to you to the translations board
<dpm> you now simply need to accept the invite
<kelemengabor> done
<kelemengabor> also the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Meetings/ToDo is updated
<dpm> cool, I'll move the actions to the board, then
<dpm> kelemengabor, re: universe packages, it's still the same status as discussed a while back - the feature is implemented in LP, it seems to work (the arkose package is using it). I don't want to make it a big switch and include all universe packages at once, so I suggested starting with a selected set of packages
<dpm> andrejz was interested in driving the project, and started a list of packages
<dpm> but we haven't talked about it in a while. I can't remember whether there was any blocker, I don't think there was
<dpm> kelemengabor, ok, I've added a bunch of actions: https://trello.com/board/translations-team/4f621c87861db54230b9ca39
<kelemengabor> looks good :)
<jokerdino> wooh trello board
#ubuntu-translators 2012-03-17
<trijntje> I was wondering why the priority of muon is so low? Isn't this a very visible application on kubuntu?
<kelemengabor> trijntje: it is because no one in the UTC team uses/know Kubuntu. I have bumped their priority, thanks for the heads up!
<trijntje> kelemengabor: thanks! I just happened to notice it because a user reported an error in muon
<m4n1sh> kelemengabor: thanks for your contribution :)
<kelemengabor> m4n1sh: you are welcome :)
<kelemengabor> let's hope that this was the last i18n bug for this cycle in a-l-m
<m4n1sh> yeah
<m4n1sh> so this also needs a Freeze Exception?
<m4n1sh> right? all packages in main need exception?
<kelemengabor> um, I'm not sure about freeze processes, but it adds one string, so probably yes
#ubuntu-translators 2013-03-11
<andrejz> hello dpm! you around?
<dpm> hi andrejz, yes
<andrejz> i noticed no langpacks have been built for raring. Is it possible we can enable them and start automatic weekly builds?
<dpm> andrejz, yes, it's been largely because I've had no time to work on translations this cycle. I was intending to do it last week, but with UDS going on, I didn't have the chance. I'll try to get it set up today and announce it on the ML
<andrejz> thanks dpm
<andrejz> this makes testing translations much easier
<dpm> I know, I've been meaning to set it up for a few months now, sorry :/
<andrejz> no problem
#ubuntu-translators 2016-03-20
<costello> Good evening. If there is a package in ubuntu and a new release is coming, with new strings to translate, what is the right forum to ask for assistance in translations prior to release?
<costello> Like, advertising the .pot file with some added strings..
#ubuntu-translators 2017-03-15
<ldnpub_> Hi, I'm translating a paper for the next ubucon in france (french to english) . The idea is to describe the philosphy of FLOSS but regarding every topic ...
<ldnpub_> i'd like to translate the idea of free software as a type of philosophy. as in freedom not free of charge ^^ how would you say that in english ?
<ldnpub_> Thanks
#ubuntu-translators 2018-03-12
<sasa84> hello
<sasa84> is there stats page like 91.189.93.79:8081/stats/ or http://people.ubuntu.com/~dpm/ubuntu-10.04-translation-stats.html?
